# fuel smell at idle no other times help!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I had a fuel leak right after I got my Maxima (vent hose) thats taken care of now. When I let my car idle in the drive in Oklahoma weather and run the ac there seems to be a strong fuel smell outside the car (dont come in much at all. I have noticed it comes from the drivers side of the motor and near the front tire area (I looked at the places under the hood to try to see fuel leakage and didnt see any leakage at all) I am fixing to have my T-Belt service done so I might have them take a look and see what they think if I cant figure something out on it. any tips as to where it would be leaking and not seen when looking (I looked at the ones that you can see that run under the upper intake and didnt see any there)

Other question also (my car sounds raspy if I said that right) My z31 sounds the same as well and always has since day one when I got it used. I have seen other 89-94 Maxima's that when they drive hard or get onthere car they are quite and dont sound so umm 80's ( The guy where I always get my muffler work done that replaced the pipe under the motor said all was normal and it is what it is a early 90's Nissan and its typical for the sound of the car) I am thinking I have a broken stud maybe and the guy that does my exhaust work dont want to deal with it maybe? This could be the cause of my fuel smell also maybe? I guess if it is they will solve when they replace the T-belt and water pump and such. 

The guy that services the Nissan's and Infiniti;s in the small town I am from in south Oklahoma said its going to run right around 200-275 for my Belt-new pulley for the belt and water pump and new seals also. isnt that a good price?



Thanks for any help with this


Donnie H.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I had a fuel leak right after I got my Maxima (vent hose) thats taken care of now. When I let my car idle in the drive in Oklahoma weather and run the ac there seems to be a strong fuel smell outside the car (dont come in much at all. I have noticed it comes from the drivers side of the motor and near the front tire area (I looked at the places under the hood to try to see fuel leakage and didnt see any leakage at all) I am fixing to have my T-Belt service done so I might have them take a look and see what they think if I cant figure something out on it. any tips as to where it would be leaking and not seen when looking (I looked at the ones that you can see that run under the upper intake and didnt see any there)
> 
> ...


Hi Donnie: water pump, timing belt or chain , and all other belts normally cost between $600-$800. It depends if they're giving you new pump or rebuild. The diagraph collapsing in the pump would cause no cooling and thus, no engine. In terms of your fuel smells, I would check all vacuum hoses and any vacuum leaks. Replace them also, since it's cheap insurance. I would check around your EGR area as well. Check if your exhaust manifold doesn't have loose bolts. It might be causing loudness if your muffler is not the problem.


----------

